# Colorado



## corancher (Jul 19, 2008)

We are in Calhan, Colorado and raise purebreed Maine Anjou and Maine/Angus cross.


----------



## farmerlor (Jan 8, 2009)

We're in Kiowa Colorado, just starting on our quest for a cow, calf, cows....


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## m.holloway (Jan 15, 2009)

weclome to the herd!


----------



## MooThis (Sep 19, 2010)

Are you raise purebreed Maine Anjou that are red & white??


----------



## daisychick (Sep 26, 2011)

I have found a few Colorado people on here, but not many.  I thought I would try and revive a Colorado thread and see if there are any people still on here from my state.    I live in Southern Colorado.


----------



## ttclan (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and new to goats...in fact we are waiting on our first kids to come in December. I participate over on the BYChickens forum and have met so many wonderful people. It took me a long time to finally join in, this time I decided to join right away and begin to read all I can before I have to come to the forum for emergencies...which will happen too I'm sure.

We hope to raise goats and llamas...maybe other animals too, but we are starting slowly...we have dreamed of having property for years and it has finally come so I'm anxious to get going, but hubby, he's so wise, keeps reminding me to take it slow. One animal type at a time. Goats are next.


----------



## ttclan (Nov 13, 2011)

ttclan said:
			
		

> I'm new to the forum and new to goats...in fact we are waiting on our first kids to come in December. I participate over on the BYChickens forum and have met so many wonderful people. It took me a long time to finally join in, this time I decided to join right away and begin to read all I can before I have to come to the forum for emergencies...which will happen too I'm sure.
> 
> We hope to raise goats and llamas...maybe other animals too, but we are starting slowly...we have dreamed of having property for years and it has finally come so I'm anxious to get going, but hubby, he's so wise, keeps reminding me to take it slow. One animal type at a time. Goats are next.


BYW, we own property that backs to RMNP...outside of Estes.


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi All, I am also new here. My husband and I moved to CO from CA. We have always wanted some property and here we are. We moved to this area call Coal Creek Canyon in Golden, CO. We are thinking of getting couple Boer goats for our 4+ acres. I am a bit concerned about the goats and the snow. We had over 5 feet of snow since Oct. Just last storm we had couple weeks ago brought us over 2 feet. I am curious about how goats are kept during snow season? Coming from sunny CA, I am enjoying the winter here.  Any suggestions or comments will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ttclan (Jan 27, 2012)

We have friends in the mountains above 8,500 feet. They have Alpine and Nubians and they have done just fine. I am just learning about goats, but Alpines in particular where breed in cold climates.

Welcome to CO!


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 27, 2012)

ttclan said:
			
		

> We have friends in the mountains above 8,500 feet. They have Alpine and Nubians and they have done just fine. I am just learning about goats, but Alpines in particular where breed in cold climates.
> 
> Welcome to CO!


Thanks. We are at 8150 feet not too far from Netherland. I am interested in couple Boers. We still need to fence off the property. Hopefully by next Spring, we'll have couple new pets. It is encouraging to see pictures of goats in snow from this forum. Did you get your kids in December? Please let me know how your goat experience goes.


----------



## ttclan (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for asking. We are up outside of Estes...maybe I said that. One gal has been born - a little late - Jan 5th. Twins are due soon. We will get our choice of 2 of them at about 3 months old. We needed the time anyway. 

We've been winterizing a cabin up here to live in, so it's been slower going on the animals than I had hoped, but people need to be taken care of first. We still need to get a small goat barn and fencing in. So it's a good thing that the breeders want to get them good and ready for us. 

A Chicken coop, a newer larger one, comes before the goat barn, since I have new chicks arriving in a couple of weeks.

Many people here have goats, so I'm sure that they will do fine, whatever the breed.


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like you'll be busy.  I have some ideas on the type of fencing and I hope it is not going to be too expensive on 4+ acres. While I like to have a designated area for the goats, I also want to fence off most of the property. I plan to let the goats roam for weed control and keep my dog in too. I like the idea of having chickens, veggie gardens and fruit trees and be more self sufficient. However, I don't want to be tied down with taking care of the 'farm'...    We don't live far from each other and our climates probably very similar. May I PM you sometimes to see your progress and to learn more from you?
PS, I notice you have a rottie. I love rotties and had three before.


----------



## ttclan (Jan 28, 2012)

PMing would be just fine, you are right, we aren't far from each other. This group is much quieter than the backyard chickens Colorado thread, but it's always great to connect with locals about anything homesteading.


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome to BYH from another Coloradoan.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 4, 2012)

How is everyone doing with their livestock with this snow we have this past storm....It is still snowing.  We have gotten from 2.5 feet to 3+ feet all around our property. I think where I want to keep my goats have over 3 feet. Yes, the goats will have shelter but how will they get out? I barely got out to get the newspaper myself and had to leave the dog back in the house.


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 4, 2012)

> Yes, the goats will have shelter but how will they get out?


We got about 2 feet here; my goats are poking their heads out the door but aren't coming outside yet.   This is when they need enough inside space to be content and not fighting with each other.

The sun is shining and it's a beautiful Colorado day!!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 4, 2012)

I picture the goat will need to come outside to potty but in reality they just go wherever they want...including inside the barn where they sleep too? We just spent last 4 hours shoveling and raking the roof. I dug up some snow so the dog can go outside. I supposed I could shovel snow around in the goat area too....:/ Maybe I can build a barn with a large overhang area.... 
Yes, the sun is out and it is BEAUTIFUL!! Just love CO


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 5, 2012)

> they just go wherever they want...including inside the barn where they sleep too?


Yup, you got it.  Goats go potty wherever they are standing when the need arises.   That includes (but is not limited to) in the hay feeder, in the water bucket (if it's too low), on your shoe, on the puppy and on another goat who happens to be laying there.

The overhang area is a great idea but just to give the goats more space to be outside if it's raining... not to keep them from using their inside barn space as a bathroom.


----------



## ttclan (Feb 5, 2012)

We're just over the hill...well, maybe a couple of them.  And we only got about 8 inches!

We plan on deep bedding them in the winter. 

I, now do that for our chickens...I used clean it out each week and put new bedding in, but this past month with getting the cabin moved in and all, it naturally ended up being new bedding on the old, which many people do for other livestock all winter, so I figure why not the chickens as well.

@Chirpy - when the time comes, I'd love to talk llamas with you...do you ever sell any of your young ones? We aren't ready, hubby says, one animal kind at a time  so I have to wait, but been hoping for one or two some day!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 5, 2012)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> > they just go wherever they want...including inside the barn where they sleep too?
> 
> 
> Yup, you got it.  Goats go potty wherever they are standing when the need arises.   That includes (but is not limited to) in the hay feeder, in the water bucket (if it's too low), on your shoe, on the puppy and on another goat who happens to be laying there.
> ...


We are in Coal Creek Canyon...official snowfall for this past storm is 50.5"  We are supposed to get a lot of snow in the Spring also. 
Mmm...why do I want goats again??? Oh yeah, to help with weeding.... As ttclan suggested, I'll just have to change bedding often. My biggest fear is having mice/rats in the barn. Anyone here have that problem??? Do goats/their feed general attract rodents?


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 6, 2012)

ttclan asked:   





> I'd love to talk llamas with you...do you ever sell any of your young ones?


I have been raising and selling llamas for about 8 years.  However, due to some medical issues we are seriously considering having to sell off my last llamas this spring.  I'm dragging my feet, so to speak, on making that decision but unless things change dramatically here...  I will have to.


  Catahoula said:  





> My biggest fear is having mice/rats in the barn. Anyone here have that problem??? Do goats/their feed general attract rodents?


Pretty much any feed and/or  a dry barn can attract mice/rodents.  We were overrun with them when we moved in here almost 11 years ago... we haven't seen any in the barn in many years... all due to our wonderful barn kitties.  Our barn cats have all been raised by our family so they are part of the family and love people... even though they do live in the barn.  I keep all my feed in a large, old chest freezer.   A lot of people use trash cans (but they should be metal as mice can chew through the plastic/rubber ones).  The metal ones can cause moisture buildup inside them so be careful of that too.  I do keep my goat feed (Klassy goat) in a rubbermaid trash can right next to my milk stand.  Because we have no mice in the barn I've never had any problem with that.  But, I wouldn't have done that for the first few years we lived here because of the mice.

I also am doing the deep bedding method for my goats (and chickens).  It does keep the stalls warmer through the winter but is a horrendous cleaning day in the spring; we don't have a tractor so it's all done by shovel.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess getting couple goats doesn't mean just two goats. It means getting goats and Cats (mice) and possible chicken (bugs)....and then predators that preys on your goats/cats/chickens.... It is not a surprise to learn all these. When I was living in the City where I can't have goats, I didn't have to think much about it. Now that having goats can be a reality.... Not a deal breaker yet...will just have to do more planning and thinking before acting. Maybe I can still set up the goat area and lease some goats for the summer time for weeding....


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I may found something that would work.... Found couple pictures from the forum on how goats are kept...without a barn....  Not sure if you can see the pictures. The shelter would be raised and more insulated. I think with this set up...covered chain-linked kennel like area would  be easy to clean and hopefully be rodent free. Goats would be protected from rain/snow/sun and predators. Of course, during the day, they would be let out to roam the property. What do you think?


----------



## Sinistershelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Another Coloradan here. Im out in Ellicott, outside the springs. Fairly new to goats, had them about 6 months now and so excited. Can't wait to meet more Colorado folks near by with goaties


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 14, 2012)

Sinistershelly said:
			
		

> Another Coloradan here. Im out in Ellicott, outside the springs. Fairly new to goats, had them about 6 months now and so excited. Can't wait to meet more Colorado folks near by with goaties


Hi Sinistershelly, did you guys get lots of snow this past 'record breaking' storm? How did the goats do?


----------



## Sinistershelly (Feb 14, 2012)

We got a few inches but nothing insane. The wind is the thing that gets us most. It can be very annoying, lol. The goats did good, they stayed inside, but the ducks sure had fun playing in it.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 14, 2012)

Sinistershelly said:
			
		

> We got a few inches but nothing insane. The wind is the thing that gets us most. It can be very annoying, lol. The goats did good, they stayed inside, but the ducks sure had fun playing in it.


We have gotten over 2 feet and we also get strong gusty wind too. I am still doing research on housing for the goats. I like couple of geese too but will have to figure out issue with water....


----------



## Sinistershelly (Feb 14, 2012)

My goat housing is very simple, for now. They go in when they want but spend most days up top sunning. Those houses are perfect for their size. Right now they share a area with the ducks. I had to make a lower lip at the bottom of the bigger house so the ducks wouldn't go in there and dirty up their hay. The goats wont sleep in it if the ducks have pooh'd in their area. 









The ducks will sleep in those houses when it snows but they also spend most of their days outside sunning. The only negative is the wind out here makes us have to clean the duck pools daily. Our back yard is all sand so the pools get dirty fast as you can see.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 15, 2012)

I Google goat housing and found many images.  So many choices and ideas to pick from. The light bulb in my head went crazy!! I just want something practical, not fancy. I am going to have fun with the goat area!


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone here might be interested in doing some goat packing or hiking with your goats?  
We have decided to get couple boer this summer! I will be training them for packing or at least day hikes. This next couple months I'll be really busy with the goat pen/shelter. Today we just got our goat panels. Tomorrow we'll head over to Murdock and pick up some wire cattle panels and 2x4s.... I am so excited!!!

ttclan, have you gotten your goats yet?


----------



## Evergreen160 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all!

I'm new around here as well   I also live up in Coal Creek Canyon (foothills south of Nederland) am planning on getting nubians next year.  Right now we are learning the ropes of milking 1x/wk at a friend's homestead which is great fun!  Chickens are coming in a couple of weeks so we are busy getting the coop up.

Does anyone have any breeder recommendations for a LGD - specifically a Great Pyrenees?  We need a protector of the animals and I haven't found too many listings.  Thanks!


----------



## ttclan (Apr 13, 2012)

@Catahoula

We are still waiting for the last babies to be born. They have only had one girl and 3 boys so far! We want two milkers...so it's been a much longer wait than anticipated. The first gal was born early January and should have been home with us by now. 

In the meantime, we've been getting ready for them and while we wait we've added a couple of ducks along with more chicks and just got an LDG from a friend who breeds them. This boy was a relocation, he's a little more than a year old and we've got some work ahead of us with him. He came from a family who bought him as a pup and had him in the city, they realized that he really needed space and wasn't meant to live in the city. So they asked the breeder to find him a home where he can do what he's meant to do. We were the lucky ones to have him join us! He's settled into his role really easily.

I am crossing my fingers that there will be at least one more girl born. The dam was due last week and I haven't heard anything, hoping that's because the kids haven't been born yet, not because it was more boys!

It's so hard to be patient! But they will be worth waiting for.

How about you? Settling in? 

@Sinistershelly Welcome to the Colorado thread - it's quiet around here, but with a bunch of newbies maybe we'll liven it up a bit.
My friend's shelters are very similar for their goats. It seems to be a good easy option to start with around here. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

@Evergreen160 Welcome also! About the LGDs: While it's not quite what you are looking for you could check out Colorado Mountain Dogs - the current litter is sold, but they are getting ready to breed another group, I think. They are Pyrenees/Anatolian Shepherd mix - although, they have recently gotten certification or whatever it's called for pedigrees. Not sure what all that means, but we know several families that have these dogs and they have been wonderful LGDs. www.coloradomountaindog.com I think that's the right site address.


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 14, 2012)

Trish,  Is your breeder in Parker? Samhouri Sunrise Fara? They have a doeling DOB 1/18/12 for sale and are expecting three more litters in April....
We are almost done with the goat shelter/pen. I can totally relate to you on waiting.... We are expecting our wethers in 3-4 weeks. We picked them out couple weeks ago. They are from Lyons. It is just not fun waiting....
Congrats on your LGD. They are hard to come by...it seems. I know Evergreen160 is looking. She is my neighbor! What a small world.... We'll be learning about goat keeping. While I will have my goats before she does, she has more experience in handling and caring for them. She's given me more info on dairy goats and I am open to the idea maybe someday getting one.  I would like to get couple geese but...let's see how I handle goats first. 
We are settling in nicely surviving our first heavy winter here! I am ready for more snow and I look forward to this weekend storm!
I will keep you posted on our new goats.  Eliza


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to all the newbies in Colorado!  What a gorgeous spring we are having... although we could certainly use more moisture.

I'm on kid watch right now... waiting for my Nubian girl to give me some adorable babies.  Then, in a couple weeks I have three Nigerians due.  I love spring time with babies on the farm.


----------



## daisychick (May 7, 2012)

Thought I would stop by and say Hi to my fellow Coloradians     I am on kid watch here too, but I still have 30 more days to wait.   I have 2 nubians that are bred to a nigerian dwarf.   So I will have first generation mini nubians.     I don't plan on keeping any of the kids, unless there is one that is too cute.      I think the babies will turn out to be medium sized and should be good milkers, that is if I am lucky and have doelings.     So if anyone is looking, I just might have some available in June as bottle babies or later if the mom's raise them.     I also have a nigerian momma due in June.    I can't wait!


----------



## Catahoula (May 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures of mini nubian! I bet they'll be so cute you just can't help keeping them all!


----------



## ttclan (May 14, 2012)

Hello All ~
It's been a busy Spring around here and I'm finally checking in. 

Our goats are ready and waiting for us to pick them up! I can't wait...although, we aren't ready for them. I thought I had another couple of months. The last babies were born last week. In the meantime, though, she offered us older babies - the oldest is over a year - so we've decided to take them instead. That way I can breed them sooner and get milk for my children sooner. 

So, we are quickly getting a shelter up. Chicken coop isn't finished, but at least works and our fence is up, but needs a little more work - elk came through and tore it down the other night  So I'm hoping in the next week or two we can bring our new babies home!!!! YIPEE!

Anyone recommend a good Alpine buck for breeding? The goats we are getting are pure breed, registered, from good lines (not sure all the details yet, but I know the one's papa is a champion buck) so I'm looking to continue with good lines. The Alpine's next heat is early June. The second is a Nubian...she won't be ready to breed until the fall, so I'll be on the look out sometime later for her.


----------



## Catahoula (May 14, 2012)

We just picked up our two boer wethers this past Friday. They were shy and skittish at first but had come around a lot. Yesterday they would come up and eat from my hands. Today they would follow me as I walked around their pen. They still don't like to be petted but  I think in time they'll beg for attention.   Wasn't the weather crazy? I brought the kids home while it snowed. The past couple days was foggy and rainy. The sun did come out finally and today it's beautiful!


----------



## HappyMamaAcre (May 15, 2012)

So here's what my 50 lb. pit bull and 130 lb. son found in our backyard today.  We live in Boulder County.  Photo taken after "Smokey" was chased over the fence.  Which "Smokey" squashed like it wasn't even there.  Oh my.  







I am very, very worried about my goat, pot-bellied pig and ten chickens tonight.


----------



## Catahoula (May 16, 2012)

HappyMamaAcre said:
			
		

> So here's what my 50 lb. pit bull and 130 lb. son found in our backyard today.  We live in Boulder County.  Photo taken after "Smokey" was chased over the fence.  Which "Smokey" squashed like it wasn't even there.  Oh my.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6548_bear.jpg
> 
> I am very, very worried about my goat, pot-bellied pig and ten chickens tonight.


Wow...we live in Boulder County up in the mountain and we also get bears, mountain lions, coyotes and foxes.... We have two goats and I lock them up at night. Hopefully that will do the trick. Hope yours will stay safe too.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi fellow Coloradians.     My doe had two bucklings yesterday.   I think they are going to be bottle babies, because she doesn't seem to interested in them.   They will be available for sale when they are about 2 weeks old.    They are first generation Mini Nubians, mother is a Nubian and dad is a Nigerian dwarf.   Will be disbudded and have first shots.   I can also wether them using the banding method but that has to wait until they are 8 weeks old.  If you know of anyone who wants some cuties send me a PM.       I am near Canon City.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 4, 2012)

I am so tempted...but I am afraid my two boer wethers will bully them. If I don't get my third goat soon, I'll be thinking about two more next spring. I am interested in couple standard Nubians. These guys sure are cute...keep me posted please.


----------



## Kitsara (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all, currently we bounce back and forth right now between Littleton and Boyero. Boyero is where we are setting up our farm. In town we have chickens and ducks and turkeys and rabbits. Though, we should have them all moved out to the farm by fall. Water pipes are still being installed. It'll be nice to stay out there full time. We also have a wood stove that'll be 
installed soon and we'll be getting a hot water heater. Which will be good when my son starts up school out there. Gotta make sure he gets his showers. 

@daisychick They are simply adorable, I love the coloring. I wish I could snag one up, but I can't keep one in Littleton and we don't have things set up yet at the farm. Though in the future, I plan on having goats. It's just so hard to wait.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 13, 2012)

They are cute!


----------



## ttclan (Jun 17, 2012)

Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!

We had a mountain lion here several months back which was the main reason for adding the LGD. We have a Rottie and she's been a great protector, but she needed a partner. She's so funny, she actually herds my chickens in when I need them locked up (we free range them)...anyway, Shimron, the LGD I mentioned, treed a bear about a week ago. A cub. I was really nervous because we couldn't see or hear mama anywhere. But they moved on back up the hill and we haven't seen them since. I know they are there, but they haven't come back to our property at least.

Babies....oh so adorable. Wish we could add another one, hubby is already maxed out, I tried to get him to let me get a llama or two...one animal at a time he said. We just added barn kittens two weeks ago to the menagerie, but they made sense since we have lots of mice. Goats are coming, so the llamas will have to wait. 

Tuesday is finally the day! We are heading to Sedalia to get our goats! I can't wait! It has taken forever to get ready, well, the small barn isn't even finished yet, but my darling promises me it might not be finished(as in complete and fully "clothed" with the reclaimed wood siding, but it will be lockable and tight...

We lock everyone up at night, anyway. We figure that there isn't a need to purposely set the dog up for having to defend his animals and thus put his life at risk unless absolutely necessary. Locking up will help, we hope.

Busy Spring for all, sounds like. Hope everyone is enjoying the good weather and all is well. Scary fire not far from us, keeping all those effected in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ttclan (Jun 17, 2012)

Catahoula

We hope to have some Nubians next Spring. My one doeling should be ready to breed this fall. For what that's worth. She's standard, her sire is a grand champion, so good lines too.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 18, 2012)

ttclan said:
			
		

> Catahoula
> 
> We hope to have some Nubians next Spring. My one doeling should be ready to breed this fall. For what that's worth. She's standard, her sire is a grand champion, so good lines too.


Thanks for the thoughts. DH is going to band me from going online. Every time I see cute boers or nubians, I tell him I want that one.... Found some really nice colors boer doelings but they are not for sale yet. I am not hopeful since they would be too old to be disbudded. I am really happy with my two plus the dog. They are doing a good job filling the little hole in my heart. Maybe I'll be all healed from GAS (until Spring time when more kids are showing up).


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone here knows a hoof trimmer who would travel long distance on site to trim goat hooves? I know a few breeders...who just lost their faithful (not so anymore) trimmer and are in need of a replacement.


----------



## CoffeeCow (Oct 8, 2012)

Thought I would go ahead and post here, We are moving to Calhan, CO in  2 months. (East of the springs) We are taking the goats with us, it's about 28 hours of driving, so it should be fun. We sold all our chickens and ducks already.. I sure miss them =/  anyway, I just wanted to say hi, and share a video I took yesterday of the goats 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmTzcEZCjP4&feature=youtu.be

Enjoy


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to Colorado! We moved here last year and just love it. Safe driving to CO and hope you'll have a fun ride with all the kids (two and four legged)!


----------



## mickey328 (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome!  Hope you love it here


----------



## catnipfamily (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi, we're in southern El Paso County and we're just getting started in goats with an alpine/ober doe & her ober mom. We also raise Speckled Sussex & are working on a project to breed black broilers. We are on the look out also for a friendly, younger pygmy doe or doeling for 4-H. Not sure what else to say, but we're glad to have found BYH. We're normally on BYC and this is the first time here. Nice to meet everyone here.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## farmerlor (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome!  I'm Lor and will be kinda sorta your neighbor as we live a north and west of Calhan.  We have Beautiful Giant Cochins that come from show stock.  I have some Porter Bronze turkeys and some S and S Bourbon Turkeys.  We're just starting to branch out into mini Jersey cows and I'm currently waiting for my first freshening.  We also have goats that I was GOING to use to help feed the calf but they don't seem interested in having their babies.


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome to BYH catnip  I'm east of you, out on the plains. I do enjoy Pygmy's  I've a myotonic Pygmy buck myself. But the kids I'll be having this year will only be half. None of my does are pygmy's. Though I'm going to try and talk one out of the lady I got my buck from if she has any doe kids. So far she's just had bucklings.


----------



## CoffeeCow (Mar 1, 2013)

Things didn't go as planned on our move, but I think it has all worked out in the end. We found a house in Penrose, CO. (About half way between Canon City and Pueblo West) It's an old farm house built in 1920, and has 5 acres with it. The field is planted in alfalfa hay and yields about 8 tons per cutting, and 3 cuttings a year. We have a little work to do before we can move in our little pair of pet goats, but it shouldn't take too long. We are looking around for a new pair of Nubian Does, if anyone is kidding soon, let us know 

I have a facebook page that I am going to keep updated about the farm. I will be taking pictures of all the projects and building that I will be doing. Not all of it will be goats, we will be getting another flock of chickens, some ducks, and maybe some other critters as well. We have been discussing a pair of cows (Dexters or Jerseys) but that will be a while down the road.

You can check out the farm page here, http://www.facebook.com/McQueenFamilyFarms 

And if anyone has (or is planning on having) a nice pair of dairy goats in the area, let me know. I may also be interested in some chickens and ducks (possibly a couple of turkeys as well)

Thanks guys


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey CoffeeCow, Just 'Liked' your FB page. There is a breeder in Parker my neighbor got a Nubian from http://samhourifarm.com/index.html   Debbie Samhouri is also a vet and practice in Parker. If anything, it is worth a farm visit. They have lots of animals. Right now she has at least 3 nubian doelings and are expecting more kids in a few months. I have couple friends who breeds Lamancha or Lamancha cross if you change your mind. They are near you.  My neighbor's nubian may be pregnant. She also has an Alpine bred to Nigerian. Take Care and Congratulations on finding your new home!


----------



## CoffeeCow (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife is a veterinarian as well (Small animal practice, but she has branched out to cover our animals), she is working in the Springs.  Thanks for the info


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 1, 2013)

We had a lot of snow from last Sunday (18") and Tuesday (7-8") 's snow. I have been trying to get the goats out so they don't coup up in the barn...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5d6beH-SS0

Did you guys get a lot of snow too???


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 1, 2013)

We got more drifts out on the Eastern Plains than additional snow. We had a lot of heavy winds. My goats keep looking at the piled snow as if it's something evil and then go back inside and look at me as if I'm nuts to expect them to go out in all that white stuff. They do have a little bit of an area around that is free of the snow and I keep putting straw down to keep it from turning into soup. Course, the winds been going pretty good still and they certainly don't like it and would rather stay in. Course they'd be happier to have me stay with them as well.


----------



## pogo0685 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am out east of Pueblo, just joined here because I am about to start building a fence and pens for my 6 goats that I should be getting sometime in the next few months. We are getting 2 full Lamancha does, 2 Lamancha cross does, 1 buck (I completely forgot what kind he is), and one of the full Lamancha does has a kid with her, and 2 of the 3 other ones are due to kid anytime now. We plan to use them for milk and meat. In the near future I would like to get chickens again, and would like to start raising meat rabbits. Nice to be here!


----------



## CoffeeCow (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome!
I am just west of Pueblo. We have just moved here, we brought our pair of pygmy/boer crosses with us (From NC). and we will be getting a pair of Nubians or Lamanchas to milk.  We just got six chicks from Tractor Supply (in canon City). and will be ordering some from a hatchery soon.
I don't know how much you know about having a buck, but I hope you are planning on making him his own pen away from the does. 
My cousin raises Lamanchas. they are pretty quiet compared to other breeds (Nubians) and produce some good milk as well. I kinda like ears though


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm in the Denver area, on the eastern plains.

Posted this elsewhere but someone suggested I try here: 

I have 2 goat babies who are 4 days old. Their mom died unexpected yesterday, so I've been trying to bottle-feed them since. They'll take the dropper (syringe) but not a nipple yet.

My problem: my 16 year old goes into the hospital in about 2 weeks for 2 brain surgeries. He may be in there from 2 weeks to 2 months. I'll be there with him and after his second surgery, he's going to have some handicaps that we'll need to deal with and start therapy for.  My husband can't take off from work much while we're at the hospital so he will be working from home, from the office and from the hospital. If these babies need feeding 4 times a day, it's going to be almost impossible.

Is there anyone in the Denver area who would be willing to take the two babies for a couple months? You can keep the boy but we want the girl back.

I also need to get rid of a buck.

Anyone?  I'm sorry but I'm at my wit's end.


----------



## pogo0685 (May 1, 2013)

CoffeeCow - I am in the Penrose / Canon City area a few times a month lately it seems! I hope to move to Westcliffe within the next 2 years so if that works out I will be in Canon City alot. I love the tractor supply store there. I like ears also, I think they look slightly deformed without their ears. I do plan on making him his own pen, and we are planning on getting him a buck friend to breed 2 of the does to so we can get meat crosses as we plan on using the babies we get for meat. I was hoping to start building the pens this weekend - but it looks like we will be busy and my brother is working all weekend so it will be put off for another week. As long as we have them built by the 1st of June I don't care. 

MyKidLuvsGreenEgz - I am sorry you lost your doe, hopefully you can find someone to take them for you! I hope your sons surgery is successful and everything works out for your family.


----------



## CoffeeCow (May 1, 2013)

MyKidLuvsGreenEgz, 
What kind of goats are they? I know a guy in Longmont that may be able to assist. I will give him a call.
He has Boers and one nubian that he milks


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (May 1, 2013)

1/2 nubian, 1/4 la mancha, 1/4 nigerian dwarf

i found a neighbor willing to take them and bottle feed them for two months, starting the day before my son goes in to the hospital. you have no idea how much a load is off my shoulders. Now i just have another other million things to do, like sell my buck. anybody need a 1/2 nigerian 1/2 la mancha proven stud for $100?


----------



## CoffeeCow (May 1, 2013)

Glad you found someone to help. Sorry, but I don't know anyone in need of a buck. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## pogo0685 (May 1, 2013)

For the buck if you cant sell him in the time you have maybe you could call Denkai Animal Rescue and they could help you find him a home? Not sure if they will but you can always try.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (May 1, 2013)

My buck is a great stud ... throws between 2 and 4 per doe, strong stocky healthy kids. I would rather he go to a good farm or I'll keep him. Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## CoffeeCow (May 1, 2013)

And he is a unicorn too 

I have no desire to have a buck, but If you wind up keeping him, I may see if I can give him a girlfriend for a day 
We are looking for a pair of nubians to milk. I don't mind Lamanchas, but the wife has a thing about the ears... (and honestly, I like ears too) 
The pair we have now are just pets... too small for meat, or to milk. but they are our friends.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (May 1, 2013)

Surprisingly his name is Corny ... was that even before he lost his horn trying to get to a girl.  Now it stands for Unicorn, or Horny Corny. Trust me, he has the typical buck smell MOST of the year! Sweet, tho.

We've bred him to nigerians and nubians and so far,, out of 14 babies in 2 1/2 years, only 1 has la mancha ears! I do stud him out to a friend who has la manchas and of course those kids do have la mancha ears.

Let me know if you need a stud. If I can sell him, a friend is going to sell us for cheap a nubian buckling this summer. We're on the eastern plains. And boy does it love it when girls come to visit.  Vet was just out today and drew blood for CAE testing. Never had a positive.


----------



## CoffeeCow (May 1, 2013)

Know anyone with some Nubians?  We don't need registered papered or show stock... just a pair of milkers.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (May 1, 2013)

A lady in my neighborhood has nubian girls and just had some babies born. Don't know if she's selling any of her does in milk but I'm sure she's selling her babies if she hasn't already. I have another nubian due in 2 months but you've seen the dad (Corny).  Anyway, this neighbor is Annie Cheney and her web is http://www.BlueBarnProducts.com  ..  (303) 646-2895. 

Where are you located?


----------



## CoffeeCow (May 1, 2013)

I'm in Penrose, a bit south of the springs. I have an uncle in Longmont (north of denver) that we visit frequently, so as long as you are between those locations, we should be good


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (May 1, 2013)

We're about 1 or 1 1/2 hrs NE of CS. Rural Elizabeth.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 14, 2013)

How is everyone doing in CO???? We are in Coal Creek Canyon and our main road is all washed out in many areas. We were stuck on and off in and out of the canyon...depending when the back road held out or got temporary fixed. Most of the houses are intact since we are on high ground. It was mostly due to creek over flowing washing roads and driveways away. We do have natural gas but still have electricity. Overall, we feel we are doing as well as can be. Hope you are too. --Eliza


----------



## SabaiFarms (Oct 31, 2013)

MyKidLuvsGreenEgz said:
			
		

> My buck is a great stud ... throws between 2 and 4 per doe, strong stocky healthy kids. I would rather he go to a good farm or I'll keep him. Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


Did you find a new home for Corny?  I tried to send you a message but I don't think it worked.  I am interested if he's still available.


----------



## Nerdy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

> How is everyone doing in CO????


We are fine. We were high enough that the floods didn't reach us. Our chickens nearly went nuts trying to get outside tho...


----------



## Kitsara (Dec 14, 2013)

Been a cold December, I'm wondering if we'll have a warm Stock Show  We hit some record lows out here on the Eastern Plains with that cold snap. I'm so glad it's warm again. Especially with the girls starting to kid.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 30, 2015)

I am in Aurora. I show at Arapahoe county fair, stockshow, and hopefully state fair if I get lucky


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 8, 2015)

I will be at state fair with two cakes, one I have to do soon, it will be good, but a lot too it


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 18, 2015)

Anybody going to Colorado State fair?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 21, 2015)

Surprised with all your 2013 action I am the only one on here anymore. We are getting a cold winter and already have a case of frostbite


----------



## Rivmage (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm in Centennial/Aurora border.

Scott


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey there Scott. There may be more, but I think there's just the three of us; you, Polka and myself.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah. I think we are neighbors though.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello! Located in Longmont, Colorado!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

Not much happening here...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah. Not to say we couldn't get things running again...


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow, Haven't been on the forum for awhile... Wanted to say hello. Still have goats...one boer and 3 alpine plus a mini alpine kid who is 13 days old. I still have my wethers but have added a pregnant doe (now a mama with a buckling). Still living in the mountain at 8150'. We have had some heavy snow...2+ feet in March and then 3+feet in April. Not tired of snow yet but I am getting too old to dig paths for the goats and...oh yeah, got chickens and couple geese also. I think a lot of people had gone to Facebook, including myself.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello Catahoula! I have to say I am excited to see someone who knows about the breed! I have two sister Catahoula's, I have fallen completely in love with the breed!


----------



## TAH (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcome back.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 10, 2016)

Great that you stopped by! Some of us were on FB and have left it (moi).


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 16, 2016)

All right Colorado people! Lets pick up the pace here  
What has been the toughest things to worry about this year so far?
Mine would be the sudden rain storms, I know they are common here but it seems lately-ish they just roll out of nowhere up here. Literally one minute I am hammering in a t-post and the next there is lightning next to me and downpour rain.  Also the wind, I have learned my lesson plenty of times about how strong the wind is where we are at. Trying to build a DIY structure that can withstand the snow-load & wind has been a challenge. Also my grass/field. Too much rain then no enough has burned my front field pretty badly. Still working on managing it correctly, but it is tough. 
Anyone else care to share?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 16, 2016)

Okay, lets try!
The rain has been a struggle. My toughest thing was probably the workload this year compared to others. The meat birds were a lot and I had a few other pens of chickens. Normal chores changed from ten minutes to thirty minutes.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 16, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Okay, lets try!
> The rain has been a struggle. My toughest thing was probably the workload this year compared to others. The meat birds were a lot and I had a few other pens of chickens. Normal chores changed from ten minutes to thirty minutes.



How many meat birds did you have this year? Have you processed them yet?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 17, 2016)

I had 24 this year. We processed 18 on our own, one died earlier and was done one its own, three went to fair and sold and I still have two.
Have you ever tried meat birds?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 18, 2016)

I have not tried meat birds yet. I want to though! Just need to figure out what kind of pen I need to build. is there a specific breed you prefer?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 19, 2016)

We used a horse stall for a pen and it worked well. I prefer Cornish Cross


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 13, 2016)

Alrighty CO people!  Do you create your own feed or do you purchase it? I am currently using Ranch Way feeds and looking into Agfinity for my sheep/goats. I really want to stay local but curious what everyone else uses


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 13, 2016)

I use the Agfinity feeds for my chickens. If I were staying here and had ruminants, I'd still use them for that as well.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 13, 2016)

@Latestarter I have not look into their poultry feed yet, may I ask if it is reasonably priced typically?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 13, 2016)

I use Purina


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, I pay $11.50/50# bag for 16% layer feed pellets, not crumbles. The 20% layer is I believe $12.50/#50 bag. I do fermented feed for my birds and the crumbles are lousy for that. When I have to feed dry, they prefer the pellets to the crumbles. They like it better than the Dumor feed at TSC. I've used that as well. I buy it at the Ace Hardware/Agfinity feed store in Brighton


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 13, 2016)

OK I'm gonna derail this post. How do you do the fermented feed? My husband wants to do it but I don't understand what that entails.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 13, 2016)

There's an entire thread dedicated to it over on BYC. I'll post a link to that as well as a link to the reference site for beginner info. Much has changed and morphed over how it was done at the beginning of the thread, and it's thousands (17,500+) of posts, so you might want to just start/jump in about 20-30 pages (10 posts each) from the end and read forward.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/644300/fermenting-feed-for-meat-birds

https://tikktok.wordpress.com/2014/04/13/fermented-feed-faq/

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/no-strain-hot-water-easy-fermented-feed-method-w-video  <--- good, but it's even changed a bit since this. No need to "cover the feed with water to soak". Just put in enough water that you can mix it like a thin oatmeal or gruel... As the grains/feed absorb the water you can always add some more. What I feed out now is like a very, very thick oatmeal. Almost like wet grains.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 13, 2016)

Cool thanks I'll check it out.  I am a member there too but I can't stay on top of everything and my chickens are usually the least of my concerns!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 13, 2016)

Completely understand that! Sorry for the thread heist Alex!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah, it's a little hard to stay on top of things there. I left a little while ago.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 16, 2016)

Okay, when you need to go to get food, what's your go to feed store?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 19, 2017)

People?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 19, 2017)

Alexz7272 said:


> Alrighty CO people!  Do you create your own feed or do you purchase it? I am currently using Ranch Way feeds and looking into Agfinity for my sheep/goats. I really want to stay local but curious what everyone else uses


Just switched to ranch way for all our birds. Loving the layer results, and not sure on the meat at this point.


----------

